# Devil May Cry 5 Not Part Of Capcom’s Bigger Picture



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Devil May Cry 5 Not Part Of Capcom’s Bigger Picture*
06/02/2010 Written by Christopher Gordon-Douglas










The Devil May Cry series has best been known for its over the top hack-and-slash action created by Hideki Kamiya who also made the recent beauty title Bayonetta. Since release in 2001, the series has gained critical recognition as well as a fanbase and for a while was seen as the benchmark for its respective genre. Since its last outing on next-gen platforms with Devil May Cry 4 fans have been craving for the next game in the series, but will Capcom answer the call?

According to a rumour from PSM3, anyone expecting a return from Dante in the next two years may find themselves disappointed. The magazine states that Devil May Cry 5, which is supposedly being developed by Heavenly Sword and Enslaved developer Ninja Theory, is not in Capcom’s two-year schedule.*“Heavenly Sword dev, Ninja Theory, is working on Devil May Cry 5 for current-gen consoles.”
“We hear it isn’t currently on Capcom’s two year schedule, but don’t rule out a surprise announcement at E3”*​Take this rumor with a pinch of salt and with E3 just around the corner don’t cross off the possibility of a surprise announcement. Be sure to check out PlayStation LifeStyle for all the latest news from E3.
[Source]

*Via: PlayStation LifeStyle*


----------

